# My dog will not stop peeing in my bed!!!



## Alliechun (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sixteen and live with my parents, two other siblings, and our two dogs. Our dog *LUCY* whom we have had for a longer period of time considers herself the alpha of the pack and also appoints herself as house security, she is well behaved. The only problem with her is that she occasionally will bite unfamiliar males and very rarely females. I think it is because she senses that the person is not fond of dogs, or maybe is an intruder? These are just assumptions, but lucy is not much of the problem.* The problem is with our youngest dog Linus. Linus is a 5 year old male Coton De Tulear (rare breed).* Every since we had picked him out at the breeders and brought him home with us I have appointed himself as his new Mommy. I am usually the one to let him outside, to fill his food dish, to take him for walks, and he sleeps with me. I can tell he is very attached, my mom tells me he looks in my room when I am not home. A lot of the time I will sit in my room working on homework or watching tv with the door shut and if he senses that I am in there he will sit at my door. Sometimes he whines to be let in and sometimes he just sits there, there have been times when I open my door and he is just sitting there and didnt even make a sound. He treats my room as his domain, he even has his own side of the bed yet he tends to sleep on my head. Sometimes while he is sleep on his back he will start to make girlish woofs, and I look at him to see if he is sleeping and he always is. It is very weird and hard to explain, there is no pattern to when he has these little "puppy dreams". About a year or two ago he started to pee in my bed, and it is right where I sleep. He doesnt pee on my pill he pees right about where my neck and shoulders would lay. I have never caught him in the act and I usually dont tend to notice the urination until I layed down. It is very irritating when I lay down to go to bed and I smell a strong urine smell, and so I have to go wash my sheets. Sometimes I have him smell it and I tell him no. There has only been one or two times where I have noticed the urine while it is still wet, most other times I notice it after it has dried. My dog, Linus, can sense when I notice that he has urinated on my bed and starts to become scared. A lot of the times he will be on his pillow next to mine when I notice the smell. Sometimes I will verbally ask him if has peed on bed and starts to shake out of control and will not look me in the eye. The only everytime he shakes from hearing a word, is the word Boom, I think he doesnt like it because it reminds him of fireworks which he hates. I have noticed no pattern to when the peeing takes place, I have never caught him in the act. I don't know what to do, I even bought the poor thing a doogy diaper to wear to bed. Someone please help!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is he doing it when you are sleeping or when you aren't in the room?

Saying "No" after the fact, does nothing but stress them out, because they do not relate what you are saying to what they did. If you catch him doing it, making a noise like "Ahh, Ahh!" and carrying them out, will help. Then wash sheets, and clean mattress with an enzyme cleaner. If you don't catch him in the act, say nothing and clean it up.

If he's doing it when you aren't in the room, keep your door shut. If it's when you are sleeping, you might need to consider containing him in your room in a kennel/pen. 

Is he neutered?


----------



## Alliechun (Apr 28, 2010)

He was neutered around 6 months by breeder prefrences. He is definitely not peeing in the bed during sleep since it is right where I sleep, I probably shouldve specified that.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The easy solution would be to keep him out of your room until you go to sleep.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> The easy solution would be to keep him out of your room until you go to sleep.


That's what I would recommend too. This one can be easily managed.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Alliechun said:


> *I have never caught him in the act.*


Hello there  I'm no rocket scientist or anything even close, but, after reading what you wrote, I happen to have perhaps a different "take" on what MAY be happening. Since you have never SEEN Linus "in the act", &, since there is also ANOTHER in the house who could be responsible, I'm am wondering if you have ever suspected LUCY??

Many yrs. ago, I had a cat that enjoyed peeing in my dogs bed. It took me awhile to even notice it...one day, I saw the kitty hop out of the bed...I thought that it was "cute" that the cat & dog got along so well...THEN, I noticed the "wet spot" Only after inspecting the bed, did I begin to notice that the bed was ruined from dried cat urine too. He had been peeing there on a regular basis. 

Another incident, an ex BF a few yrs. ago had a female dog, I had a boy. His dog was dominant, & not friendly w/my boy, so, I "juggled" them around each other(one inside, one outside, then one in this room w/the gate up, etc...)anyhow, EVERY CHANCE that gal got past me, she would bee-line for my boys bed, & squat & mark instantly.  (she also marked over his potty site outside too)

I'm not saying that Linus is a saint, but,...I am just wondering what little Ms. innocent Lucy has been up to....

PS-I LOVE the names!! I am a HUGE Peanuts fan myself, &, Linus & Lucy are great names!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Yappypappymom- You made a good point. Years ago when I was married to my first husband, i thought he was a slob, because at night when I'd go to the bathroom and sit on the toilet, my butt would get wet. Ewww...I thought my not-so-DH was peeing on the seat in the dark. I didn't confront him, as we were just married. Finally I couldn't take it and was going to confront him, when I saw my Cocker Spaniel go take a drink out of the toilet, lift his head up, and have dripping wet ears, that he dragged over the seat. OOPS!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Yappypappymom- You made a good point. Years ago when I was married to my first husband, i thought he was a slob, because at night when I'd go to the bathroom and sit on the toilet, my butt would get wet. Ewww...I thought my not-so-DH was peeing on the seat in the dark. I didn't confront him, as we were just married. Finally I couldn't take it and was going to confront him, when I saw my Cocker Spaniel go take a drink out of the toilet, lift his head up, and have dripping wet ears, that he dragged over the seat. OOPS!


HAHAHA!!  I have been there too!! Now, if the seat was ALSO lifted & your bum hit the water? - That one is STRICTLY the hoomans fault!! LOL


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> Yappypappymom- You made a good point. Years ago when I was married to my first husband, i thought he was a slob, because at night when I'd go to the bathroom and sit on the toilet, my butt would get wet. Ewww...I thought my not-so-DH was peeing on the seat in the dark. I didn't confront him, as we were just married. Finally I couldn't take it and was going to confront him, when I saw my Cocker Spaniel go take a drink out of the toilet, lift his head up, and have dripping wet ears, that he dragged over the seat. OOPS!


That's why we close the toilet lid in our house!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yes, you have to be POSITIVE it is not Lucy doing it, you may have been punishing the wrong dog. 
I too agree that keeping the door closed to the room prevents the issue. This could be slight separation anxiety peeing or it could be marking, both most likely related to stress of you not being there.
Make sure that you treat the pillow, mattress and sheets with an enzymatic cleaner. If the urine smell is not FULLY gone this could be causing the repeats of the incidents. Remember that HE can smell it even when YOU can't. 

To be honest, this is a relatively easy issue. Keep the door closed and work on him being more independent of you.

I would be more worried about Lucy and her FEAR BITING. This is not being a pack leader. Pack leaders don't bite others. She is a liability waiting to happen. Working on her stranger issues is a much more important issue than Linus' peeing.


----------

